# How many bags of Flourite for a 29 gallon tank?



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Basically what the title said. I'm thinking three bags, but I thought I'd ask first.


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

I put two in my 29 BF.


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

I would think 2 would be plenty for a 29.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

There is a calculator for this on the seachem website http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteRed.html its at the bottom of the page. You can specify the dimensions of the tank and how deep you want the substrate. It does round up to the next full bag (1.5 bags = 2 bags). For my 55 it recommended 2 bags for 2 inches depth. I put some sand in with mine and left it at one bag.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

2 bags got me 2", so I'd get 3 bags if you want 3" or some slope.


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

In my 29, I used two bags and I have about 2-3 inches of substrate everywhere in the tank.


----------

